
Whats the tool that you have to use but dislike the most? Why? - vs2370
I felt this would be a great Q&amp;A to identify some bad tools. To start with, really have been disliking hipchat a lot. Have to use it as a company stickiness to Altassian.
======
sbierwagen
UPS Worldship. Dog slow, (you sit there and watch it redraw each form multiple
times) confirms on exit, and will refuse to exit if it's talking to the
server, since its programmers had never heard of background tasks.

Stamps.com is equally bad. SCAN form reprint doesn't work, crashes randomly on
return from sleep, sets the Windows default printer to whatever thermal
printer it's using at the time, has the most braindead address correction
algorithm I've ever seen. (For one, it doesn't like state names that are two
words!) Also they haven't updated the 13oz -> 16oz cutoff for first class mail
on return labels yet.

Madcap Flare is also some pretty miserable enterprise-ware.

Magento is also bad, of course, but that's universally hated, no surprise
there.

------
krmmalik
StealthSeminar. Automated Webinar platform. Awful value for money, awful UI.
Buggy.

Problem, it's arguably the best of the bunch which just shows how bad things
are.

------
vs2370
forgot Ask HN, can someone edit the title ?

